# Sugar Gliders living wild on Wimbledon Common?



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

Is mystery squirrel playing possum after un-Common sighting?

A type of possum called a sugar glider could have been spotted on Wimbledon Common for the first time.
Wildlife discussion boards have been inundated with comments about the cute looking creatures, with some people even claiming it could be another of Wimbledon Common's mythical creatures - the Womble.
Although it is believed the gliders have been living on the common for several years, more sightings have been recorded in the last few months.
advertisement

Kolin Barnz, of Wandsworth, said: "While walking through Wimbledon Common, I saw an animal which I couldn't recognise.
"It was small and squirrel-like, with a bushy tail, and was eating nuts on the ground. Its face, however, looked more mouse-like with long whiskers, black eyes and small ears.
"When I moved, I obviously disturbed it and it scrambled up the nearest tree. When at the top, it leapt to the next one. As it did this, flaps of skin stretched between its front and hind legs and it glided to the next tree."
Sugar gliders were first noticed in 2000 and it appears they are breeding as there have been several sightings in different parts of the common.
According to one theory they were supposedly released into the wild by former owners who may not have wanted them as pets.
Although it is legal to keep them as pets in this country, it is illegal in other countries including America and Australia.
Tony Drakeford, local nature expert, said: "To be honest we think it could be a case of mistaken identity. Normal red and grey squirrels can also comfortably leap from tree to tree and it could just have been a grey.
"We've been monitoring the common for years now and haven't seen anything like this, but that's not to say they don't exist."
*20 things you didn't know about sugar gliders* 
1. It is around 16 to 20 cm (6.3 to 7.5 inches) in length 2. It has a tail almost as long as the body and almost as thick as a human thumb.
3. The fur is generally pearl grey, with black and cream patches at the base of the black or grey ears.
4. It has twin skin membranes called patagia which extend from the fifth finger of the forelimb back to the first toe of the hind foot.
5. The membranes are used to glide between trees and when fully extended they form an aerodynamic surface the size of a large handkerchief.
6. The sugar glider (_Petaurus Breviceps_) is a small gliding possum native to eastern and northern mainland Australia, New Guinea, the Bismarck Archipelago and was introduced to Tasmania.
7. It has many predators such as goannas, foxes, cats and the marsupial carnivores, such as quolls, the Kowari, mulgaras and owls and kookaburras.
8. Although it looks rather clumsy, the sugar glider can glide for a surprisingly long distance and flights have been measured at more than 50 metres (150 feet).
9. It is a tree dwelling creature, often living in groups of 15 to 30.
10. It is active by night when it hunts for insects and small vertebrates and feeds on the sweet sap of certain species of eucalyptus, acacia and gum trees.
11. It is often mistaken for flying squirrels such as the flying fox.
12. Unlike many native animals, particularly smaller ones, the sugar glider is not endangered and, despite the massive loss of natural habitat in Australia over the past 200 years, it is highly adaptable.
13. The sugar glider is protected by law in Australia, where it is illegal to keep them as pets, or to capture or sell them without a licence.
14. Because they are very social creatures, often living in families in the wild, it is difficult to raise a single sugar glider in captivity, especially as it is rare for an owner to be up late at night to play with the creaures when they are most active.
15. In the US, keeping sugar gliders as pets is illegal in some jurisdictions, including California, Georgia, Hawaii, and Alaska - many other states require a permit.
16. Sugar glider's nest in a hollow of a tree, or in a nest made of twigs and leaves. A number of sugar gliders will inhabit the same nest.
17. When they glide, they spread their arms and legs out and float down to their landing. They use their long tail to help steer when gliding through the air.
18. These amazing little animals have taken their name from their ability to glide through the air and their love of sweet things such as sugar.
19. They also make a wide range of sounds such as chirping, barking, chattering, crabbing and other odd sounds that are hard to describe.
20. If you have a single glider, you need to pay attention to it for at least two hours every day. If the sugar glider becomes lonely, it will become depressed and eventually die. But they can live for 10-15 years if well cared for.


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

tbh, suprised they could tolerate the UK temps long term, if it is one, i wonder if its a recent escape/release

N


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

The article said they were first spotted in 2000, a single suggie wouldn't survive the cold temps at this time of year, I think I read somewhere that they are believed to be breeding, so would hopefully have a colony in which to snuggle and preserve energy. 

It really annoys me that people don't heed the warnings that these animals CAN escape through tiny holes and therefore don't take the necessary precautions, animals shouldn't be able to escape into the outside world!!! There's no excuse really! :bash: I honestly can't imagine someone would release them when they still fetch a good price.


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

> I honestly can't imagine someone would release them when they still fetch a good price.


you would like to think so wouldn't you, but i know of several who have been handed into rescues this last year as their owners could not sell them or find a home 

N


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

Handed into rescues is fine, releasing them, I could kick their asses!!! Actually it's good that people are taking them to rescue homes, it goes to prove that not everyone is a greedy, money grabbing idiot! What really annoys me is when people sell animals when they're clearly undernourished or uncared for, a case recently, a friend buys adult suggies, male breaks leg and then she discovers his bones are all soft (and the females too!) - no calcified bone at all! Bloody disgraceful, there's so much information around these days there's just no excuse!!! :bash:


----------



## Catherine896 (Jul 27, 2007)

Yeah it would be quite strange to release them. But then who knows?


----------



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

How many of us have had people say to us 'don't you think they are better off in the wild?' that goes for any exotic pet inc suggies. trouble is these people BELIEVE they are better off on wimbledon common or wherever. they dont understand the impact it may have on our native fauna and flora, they are to busy paying their littlewoods catalogue bill or something of equal import.

these people suck ball.


----------



## Andy b 1 (May 14, 2007)

sure they were sugar gliders? 

if they were on wimbeldon common it was probably wombles that they saw


----------



## Snakes r grreat (Aug 21, 2006)

Andy b 1 said:


> sure they were sugar gliders?
> 
> if they were on wimbeldon common it was probably wombles that they saw


 
:lol2::lol2: *NOT!* 

I might have to take the dog down there one day and keep my eyes open.


----------



## browner93 (Dec 17, 2007)

Catherine896 said:


> Yeah it would be quite strange to release them. But then who knows?


yet you do get crewl people like that tho


----------



## angie001 (May 27, 2009)

Nerys said:


> you would like to think so wouldn't you, but i know of several who have been handed into rescues this last year as their owners could not sell them or find a home
> 
> N



where are these people advertising? ive been after some for at least 2 years and havn't found any within 100 miles of my house!!! can anyone advise on where to look for such exotic mammals?
p.s. only signed up to this site 3 days ago so havnt looked in classifieds on here yet!


----------



## stoaty (Jul 21, 2008)

Dont have suggies but aren't they mostly active at night? Would have thought this was far more likely to be a chipmunk but I may have missed something.


----------



## thomas (Jan 3, 2008)

angie001 said:


> where are these people advertising? ive been after some for at least 2 years and havn't found any within 100 miles of my house!!! can anyone advise on where to look for such exotic mammals?
> p.s. only signed up to this site 3 days ago so havnt looked in classifieds on here yet!


 i picked up 2 from bristol omly 2 weeks ago,so they are out there


----------



## angie001 (May 27, 2009)

i must admit, i havnt looked in a few months due to the amount of uni work i have on atm, im going to wait till i finish so a can give them more time now. hopefully they might be even easier to come by when im ready for them!


----------



## repkid (Nov 30, 2007)

My brother's girlfriend got 2 the other day and they are currently living round out house. Very cute.


----------



## angie001 (May 27, 2009)

ok, maybe i over exaggerated on the 100 mile thing.... at the time i was looking i didnt drive so had no way to collect them 20 miles it seemed like 100 miles since from where i am there are no busses either (out in the sticks!)... lol :blush:


----------



## hillzi (Mar 14, 2009)

Possibly someone saw an owl..

But you never know.


----------



## kodakira (Jul 11, 2008)

Hi Fixx

Have these been positively Identified as Sugar Gliders ?.

Just a thought they could be Southern Flying Squirrrels which could survive better in our climate.

As I say just a thought.

Neil


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

kodakira said:


> Hi Fixx
> 
> Have these been positively Identified as Sugar Gliders ?.
> 
> ...


I have no idea Neil, this was just an interesting news story I posted nearly 18 months ago :lol2:.


----------



## kodakira (Jul 11, 2008)

Doooh :blush:

Saw the headline at the top read the story.

Wierd how old stories keep bumping back to the top 

Hope you and Lou are both well :2thumb:

Best Wishes

Neil


----------



## sizedoesn'tmatter (Jan 24, 2009)

kodakira said:


> Hi Fixx
> 
> Have these been positively Identified as Sugar Gliders ?.
> 
> ...


 
That was my first thought too Neil...


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

or even fast moving squirrels or chipmonks! something like that anyway..


----------



## leggy (Jan 18, 2007)

edible dormice perhaps:whistling2:


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

That was what I thought Leggy.


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

count me in, they sound a tasty! especially if they're made of sugar!


----------



## sizedoesn'tmatter (Jan 24, 2009)

leggy said:


> edible dormice perhaps:whistling2:


Yeah could be. Good thinking.


----------

